

Japan's homeless recruited for Fukushima clean-up - yapcguy
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/12/30/us-fukushima-workers-idUSBRE9BT00520131230

======
hkmurakami
This sounds very similar to the contract workers for flextronix and other east
and south East Asian Contract manufacturers using many layers of hiring agents
to source their labor.

